# [xorg.conf] Problème de dual screen avec nvidia. (Résolu)

## Cl3x

Bonsoir.

J'ai un petit soucis, je n'arrive pas à configurer mon xorg.conf.

Je possède une GF4Ti, avec une sortie VGA et une DVI, et deux écrans.

Voici mon xorg.conf:

http://pastebin.ca/raw/745963

Dès que je démarre X j'ai un écran qui marche impec, et l'autre est rempli de pixels de 2x2cm de toutes les couleurs qui clignotent. C'est ce qu'il passe dès que j'utilise un xorg.conf qui devrait marcher...

J'ai vu que de nombreuses personnes utilisaient "nvidia" en driver plutôt que "nv", voici ce que j'ai dès que je met "nvidia":

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Voilà, je sais que c'est un sujet traité et retraité, mais malgré mes recherche je n'ai rien trouvé de satisfaisant.  :Sad: 

Merci de votre aide.Last edited by Cl3x on Tue Oct 23, 2007 8:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## truc

pour pouvoir mettre nvidia au lieu de nv, il faut aussi avoir installé les dis pilotes, pour une géfore 4 ça doit mainetannt être les 96.43 

C'est tout ce que je peux te dire..

----------

## fb99

pour commencer tu mélanges deux choses Xinerama et twinview (nvidia).

Mais d'abord comme l'a dit truc tu dois installer les drivers propriétaire de nvidia; nv étant les génériques (libre)

Donc avec nv tu peux seulement utiliser l'option xinerama pas twinview.

donc soit tu mets:

 *Section "Device" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 	Identifier  "Card0"
> 
>          Driver      "nvidia"
> ...

 

 *Section "Screen" wrote:*   

>         Identifier      "Screen1"
> 
>         Device          "Card0"
> 
>         Monitor         "Monitor0"
> ...

 

 *Section "ServerLayout" wrote:*   

> Identifier          "Default Layout"
> 
>     Screen              "Screen1" 0 0
> 
> ...

 

ou alors l'option xinerama :

 *Section "Device" wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     Identifier          "Videocard0"
> 
>     Driver              "nvidia"
> ...

 

ensuite tu définis comme tu l'as fait tes 2 screen avec tes 2 monitor, ...

et pour finir 

 *Section "ServerLayout" wrote:*   

>         Identifier      "Default Layout"
> 
>         Screen          "Screen0" 0 0
> 
>         Screen          "Screen1" leftOf "Screen0"
> ...

 

ensuite si tu veux je peux te filer mes configurations avec certaines optimisation mais essaye déjà de faire marcher ça par toi-même.

bon courage

----------

## Cl3x

 *truc wrote:*   

> pour pouvoir mettre nvidia au lieu de nv, il faut aussi avoir installé les dis pilotes, pour une géfore 4 ça doit mainetannt être les 96.43 
> 
> C'est tout ce que je peux te dire..

 

J'ai fait "emerge nvidia-drivers".

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> pour commencer tu mélanges deux choses Xinerama et twinview (nvidia).
> 
> Mais d'abord comme l'a dit truc tu dois installer les drivers propriétaire de nvidia; nv étant les génériques (libre)
> 
> Donc avec nv tu peux seulement utiliser l'option xinerama pas twinview.
> ...

 

De toute façon je ne peux pas lancer X avec "nvidia" en driver...

Et j'ajoute que j'ai testé les écrans séparéments sur les deux ports de ma carte et que ça passe impec.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Ce ne serait pas plutôt les pilotes legacy pour ta carte ?

----------

## Cl3x

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Ce ne serait pas plutôt les pilotes legacy pour ta carte ?

 

Peut être, je peux les trouver où ? Je les vois pas dans portage.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Comme ça : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Installing_the_drivers

----------

## Cl3x

 *DidgeriDude wrote:*   

> Comme ça : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers#Installing_the_drivers

 

Hum, oui merci c'est un peu mieux. J'ai un deuxième écran qui reste noir maintenant, avec cette config:

http://pastebin.ca/raw/747179

Ca doit pas être grand chose, je vais trouver.

Edit: Et voilà, c'est bon. Tous mes remerciements. =)

----------

## gglaboussole

salut,

a tout hasard essaies avec l' Option "TripleBuffer" "true" dans la section device

----------

